# Mystery Brake, early and unusual.



## dnc1 (Apr 24, 2020)

I originally posted this in the thread "Mystery Machine" in the 'Antique bicycles' section, we've subsequently identified it as of French origin. 
I thought it deserves its own thread. 
My friend who owns it, then rediscovered the front brake that was attached to it when she found it.
It's French,  marked possibly "jushall" and is certainly the earliest 'centre-pull' type brake I've ever seen. 
The bicycle it was fitted too is almost definitely a 'Peugeot', circa 1901-08, so it could be aftermarket. 
Does anyone have information on it?
Especially info on the cable used in operation?
Any thoughts anyone?













Thanks.


----------



## juvela (Apr 24, 2020)

-----

Thanks very much for posting.

Good to read you got a lively response on the machine over at Tonton





__





						Forum Tonton Vélo • Afficher le sujet - vélo mystère, peut-être français?
					





					forum.tontonvelo.com
				




You might also wish to consider posting at the Belgian forum






						Home | Forum Velo Retro Course
					

Visit our forum at: veloretrocourse.proboards.com




					veloretrocourse.proboards.com
				




-----


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks @juvela, does one need a knowledge of Flemish or Walloon?


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 24, 2020)

Thanks for the link to this forum @juvela.
I've registered, very nice bikes featured if you are of the francophile persuasion. 
Merci.


----------

